# Engl powerball vs Peavey 6505



## ICSman (Jan 29, 2010)

Never played any of them, and it is not to easy to do where I live.. So what do you think?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 29, 2010)

Those are two VASTLY different amps. I suggest you look into the artists who play each, as well as look up some videos on YouTube, if you can't actually play them in person.


----------



## ICSman (Jan 29, 2010)

Yeah I know. I have been playing mostly transistor amps before. However what I want is: 

1. Black metal distortion.
2. Black metal cleans (yes they exist  )

3. Trash metal sound. (Think testament)

4. Cleans ala Metallica (least important)

Why I ask for just these 2 amps is because they are at the same price point for me.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 29, 2010)

Both amps can do most of what you want, just in a different way, also take into consideration what guitars, effects, and speaker cabinets you will be using with them.

Neither of those two amps are very well known for having nice clean channels, but with some tweaking they'll both sound pretty good when running clean. 

YouTube - engl powerball
YouTube - peavey 6505


----------



## Banana Wedgie (Jan 29, 2010)

ICSman said:


> 1. Black metal distortion.
> 2. Black metal cleans (yes they exist  )
> 
> 3. Trash metal sound. (Think testament)
> ...



6505 vs Powerball for all those tones.... The powerball is the closest already, just because its got 4 channels. Anyway, is it numbered in priority order?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 29, 2010)

Banana Wedgie said:


> 6505 vs Powerball for all those tones.... The powerball is the closest already, just because its got 4 channels. Anyway, is it numbered in priority order?



The number of channels doesn't really indicate just what an amp can sound like or do.


----------



## Banana Wedgie (Jan 29, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> The number of channels doesn't really indicate just what an amp can sound like or do.



Yes, but if he NEEDS all those tones, he would probably be best with more channels. Why I asked if its in priority order or not.


----------



## ICSman (Jan 29, 2010)

As I mainly will play BM yes they are. 

However when spending money I would like it to be versatile.

Also I will be playing EMG 81 into the amp 70-80% of the time if that matters.


----------



## Banana Wedgie (Jan 29, 2010)

ICSman said:


> As I mainly will play BM yes they are.
> 
> However when spending money I would like it to be versatile.
> 
> Also I will be playing EMG 81 into the amp 70-80% of the time if that matters.



TBH I can't believe your comparing these really different amps


----------



## ICSman (Jan 29, 2010)

And probably 4x12 celestion v30


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 29, 2010)

ICSman said:


> As I mainly will play BM yes they are.
> 
> However when spending money I would like it to be versatile.
> 
> Also I will be playing EMG 81 into the amp 70-80% of the time if that matters.



So which of the video demos did you like best?


----------



## ICSman (Jan 29, 2010)

Banana Wedgie said:


> TBH I can't believe your comparing these really different amps



Explain !!!! 
As I said I am used to low end transistor amps...


----------



## Banana Wedgie (Jan 29, 2010)

Mmmm you could probably spam a million and one pedals through some cheap Crate and BM distortion hello...



ICSman said:


> Explain !!!!



Easy. One amp is a two channel, shared EQ amp that was once a signature amp for Van Halen, but is now used often in Metalcore an for mid-less tones. 
The other is 2 channel amp with 2 modes between each channel, which is known for being a more midsy high gain amp. Isn't used by as many bands as the 6505, but Engl are used more in the black metal region (higher end models).


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 29, 2010)

ICSman said:


> Explain !!!!
> As I said I am used to low end transistor amps...



Click those links I posted a few posts back. There's literally HUNDREDS of demos, with various playing styles for both amps. 

Honestly, YouTube is a great asset to someone in your situation.


----------



## ICSman (Jan 29, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> So which of the video demos did you like best?



Haha not easy to say from youtube videos. Actually a sum of ppl here on this forum would tell me more. 

Is the 6505 very noisy ( when not playing) or is it the low quality youtube?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 29, 2010)

ICSman said:


> Haha not easy to say from youtube videos. Actually a sum of ppl here on this forum would tell me more.
> 
> Is the 6505 very noisy ( when not playing) or is it the low quality youtube?



Any amp can be noisy depending on the situation. A noise get/suppressor should clean that all up. Especially if the hum is coming from the guitar.


----------



## ICSman (Jan 29, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Any amp can be noisy depending on the situation. A noise get/suppressor should clean that all up. Especially if the hum is coming from the guitar.



Yeah thats the problem with youtube, you never know what kind of other gear is involved. And the guitar can be very different.


----------



## Banana Wedgie (Jan 29, 2010)

ICSman said:


> Yeah thats the problem with youtube, you never know what kind of other gear is involved. And the guitar can be very different.



When I got my Crate GT-1200, I had heard a demo on youtube. One was low quality, and the mid quality one was actually the clean channel, that had several pedals going through the CLEAN channel. What a dumb person.


----------



## groph (Jan 29, 2010)

I only have personal experience with the 6505, I've only heard Powerballs on record. For black metal, I'd probably go for the Powerball, I think Immortal use them. Powerballs seem to be fairly bright and really saturated, lots of attack. Rise to Dominate by Aeon is an example of a Powerball, though there's far too much gain and treble in that tone if you ask me. ENGL's seem to have a fairly upper midrange focused voicing, they all kind of sound too nasal/quacky to me, I don't really like most of the tones I've heard coming from ENGL's.

6505's don't have good cleans at all. This will be debated endlessly, but I am of the opinion that the clean channel on a 6505 sucks completely. Maybe with some pedals you could get a workable clean out of them. The fact that you'll be using an EMG 81 won't help either. Great pickup for distortion, worst pickup for cleans.

However, as far as heavy gain goes, I'd take a 6505 over a Powerball any day. The 6505 will have an inherently darker tone than the Powerball, but it'd still be more than capable of producing black metal tones, just run the treble/presence fairly high I guess, if you adhere to the stereotypical "black metal" grim, frostbitten sounding high gain tone. I've heard many a 6505 sound way too trebly as well. The best live tones I've heard from metal bands all came from a 5150 or a 6505 of some variant.

You'll definitely want to get a noise suppressor with the 6505, they can get very noisy as they are really high gain amps, noise is pretty much a given unless you use really low gain.

This will probably be an easy transition from you, if you were using solid state stuff in the past. The Powerball and the 6505 are often both described as having a really stiff response to your playing. The 6505 definitely does, but again I've never played a Powerball.

In case you don't already know, the Peavey 5150 and 6505 are identical amps. The 5150 II and the 6505+ are also identical. Both the 5150/6505 and 5150 II/6505+ are capable of producing equally brutal tones, I find the II's/+'s to be a slight bit brighter.


www.netmusicians.org Here's the best site I know of for clips. There are TONS of 5150/6505 clips on there, and quite a few Powerball clips. Bear in mind this is not like sitting right in front of the amp playing it, there's some studio magic involved with some of these clips, but it's still a hell of a lot better than anything on Youtube.


----------



## ICSman (Jan 29, 2010)

groph said:


> For black metal, I'd probably go for the Powerball, I think Immortal use them.
> 
> 
> Yeah Engl is kind of "da shit" these days in BM..
> ...


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jan 29, 2010)

I believe that it was the powerball(or maybe fireball(or maybe both)) that has a problem cutting through in a band setting. its a fairly common discussion. search some of the threads to check into it. 
IMO, the powerball is a lower tier in engl's line, while the 6505 is a proven performer from tons and tons of bands.


----------



## ICSman (Jan 29, 2010)

If I can get a 6505 for $1475 is that a good price? (all inclusive, delivered)

Notice, I would have to pay shipment + 30% tax from the US.


----------



## Banana Wedgie (Jan 29, 2010)

ICSman said:


> Yeah Engl is kind of "da shit" these days in BM..
> But who says I want to sound exactly like Immortal or *Dimmu Borgir* etc.



Dimmu borgir use Blackstar don't they??



> If I can get a 6505 for $1475 is that a good price? (all inclusive, delivered)
> 
> Notice, I woud have to pay shipment + 30% tax from the US.



Probably not... You'd be more into looking for the 6505+/5150II, and for new for the 6505 that's still £20 over the GBP price, MINUS the shipping and tax. Look into your own country to save on shipping prices and check used.


----------



## ICSman (Jan 29, 2010)

Banana Wedgie said:


> Dimmu borgir use Blackstar don't they??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## norrin radcliff (Jan 29, 2010)

6505 - because Engl is overated in my opinion.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jan 29, 2010)

ICSman said:


> If I can get a 6505 for $1475 is that a good price? (all inclusive, delivered)
> 
> Notice, I would have to pay shipment + 30% tax from the US.



you can get them used for 500 to 800ish, i'd totally go the used route


----------



## ICSman (Jan 29, 2010)

norrin radcliff said:


> 6505 - because Engl is overated in my opinion.



Haha one note on that: have you considered the cooleness factor? Engl in (not english) europe is somewhat Ang(e)l in english ..


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 29, 2010)

Black metal? I'd go with a 6505. Anorexia Nervosa did..and I digs


----------



## ICSman (Jan 29, 2010)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Black metal? I'd go with a 6505. Anorexia Nervosa did..and I digs




I would consider this "extreme symphonic black metal"...

However it was nice.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 29, 2010)

ICSman said:


> I would consider this "extreme symphonic black metal"...
> 
> However it was nice.






Gorgoroth also use them..black metal enough for ya? Although they also use Rectos, Infernus uses a 6505 as well.


----------



## ICSman (Jan 29, 2010)

OK lets draw a conclusion here. There are a lot of potential readers (me included) who will want an answer to this dilemma.

Right now I am leaning towards the 6505. Am I wrong? 

From what I have of information now the 6505 is the heavier, easier to understand more reliable amp.. Again am I wrong?



DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Gorgoroth also use them..black metal enough for ya? Although they also use Rectos, Infernus uses a 6505 as well.




I dont know Gorgoroth anymore. Used to like them. You probably know what I mean. Thank satan they might come back....


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 29, 2010)

ICSman said:


> OK lets draw a conclusion here. There are a lot of potential readers (me included) who will want an answer to this dilemma.
> 
> Right now I am leaning towards the 6505. Am I wrong?
> 
> ...


Personally, I just hate most Engl amps, and I suppose it depends on what style of black metal you wanna go. If you wanna go serious underground primitive guitar tone (kinda like Vociferian/Xasthur/Svartr Strijd) then the Powerball, as it's extremely processed, treble and high mid based and thin. Now if you want warmth with old school flavor, and if you want to beef up your black metal, like a Gorgoroth/Watain kinda thing then 6505. PLUS buy a Black Metal pedal and you've got the powerball tones I was mentioning, plus the option of the other tones.

And without that Gaahl,King business, Gorgoroth is killer, heard Infernus' lastest?


----------



## ICSman (Jan 29, 2010)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Personally, I just hate most Engl amps, and I suppose it depends on what style of black metal you wanna go. If you wanna go serious underground primitive guitar tone (kinda like Vociferian/Xasthur/Svartr Strijd) then the Powerball, as it's extremely processed, treble and high mid based and thin. Now if you want warmth with old school flavor, and if you want to beef up your black metal, like a Gorgoroth/Watain kinda thing then 6505. PLUS buy a Black Metal pedal and you've got the powerball tones I was mentioning, plus the option of the other tones.
> 
> And without that Gaahl,King business, Gorgoroth is killer, heard Infernus' lastest?



Yeah you know I am Norwegian.. Just unsecure on my gear.. Gaahl is history. I get sick when thinking about my last 10 years listening to that person.

Whoever is interested I used to play in this band: Slagmark on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 29, 2010)

To me the Powerball will get you stuff like this:





The 6505 series will get you stuff like this:



I know that last one isn't exactly black metal, but it's got some serious BM flavor to it.

Going by your bands clips, the Engl would probably suit you well.
HOWEVER in all honesty a Black Metal pedal and a 6505 will cover both territories just fine.
http://blackmetalpedal.com


----------



## ICSman (Jan 29, 2010)

HOWEVER in all honesty a Black Metal pedal and a 6505 will cover both territories just fine.[/quote]

The dragonfly black metal pedal just made in 666 units? That would be easy to get hold of for a reasonable price now...


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 29, 2010)

ICSman said:


> The dragonfly black metal pedal just made in 666 units? That would be easy to get hold of for a reasonable price now...



I don't remember how much I spent for mine..I think it was only like 100 bucks. Really cool pedal that does EXACTLY what it says and between the pedal and the amp, you'll be covered for anything black metal including your death and thrash hybrids.


----------



## budda (Jan 29, 2010)

6505+


----------



## PnKnG (Jan 29, 2010)

As for the 6505.
You could order a 6505+ 1x12 Combo and use one of the speaker outs into a cab if you really need a 4x12. Else you could just switch out the speaker in the 6505.
It bellow 6000 kr on Thomann incl. shipping and everything.
PEAVEY 6505 PLUS 112 COMBO - Svensk International Cyberstore


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Jan 29, 2010)

I vote Powerball. They only sound thin if you make them sound thin. ANY amp can get the lo-fi black metal tone DT posted above but that is NOT... AT ALL what a Powerball typically sounds like.

Examples:









They're very versatile, very clear, and very tight. A swap of one single tube gets rid of the compression everybody complains about, put a 5751 in V2.


----------



## Leuchty (Feb 1, 2010)

6505 will prbably be more aggressive and raw sounding. While the Poweball will be more smooth and processed sounding.

However, I think you could get them both sounding nearly similar.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Feb 1, 2010)

As the owner of a Savage 120, and having played both amps in question, I'm pretty sure I'd pick a 6505 over a Powerball any day.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Feb 1, 2010)

Having recorded last summer with a 5150 and a powerball, and as the 6505 = 5150, i'd say definately the 5150, just way more balls and aggro and cuts better.

Not sure about the powerball II though, so won't comment on that


----------



## Samer (Feb 1, 2010)

Couldn't agree more, my powerball has really tight rhythm tones, as well as smooth lead tones, with crystal clean, cleans (lol). 





LordOVchaoS said:


> I vote Powerball. They only sound thin if you make them sound thin. ANY amp can get the lo-fi black metal tone DT posted above but that is NOT... AT ALL what a Powerball typically sounds like.
> 
> Examples:
> 
> ...


----------



## JoshuaLogan (Feb 1, 2010)

powerball is much tighter and has way better cleans, but the 5150 records much better for high gain because the powerball is so overly scooped sounding. 5150s are more raw and have more mids and generally just sit way better in a mix (both recorded and live).


----------



## Nightcrawler (Feb 4, 2010)

I had a Powerball and play through a 5150 now. It sounds bigger, more raw than the Powerball. I think it is be great for BM, I play to use it in that purpose. 

Wake - new songs up on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads for both amps on a recording.


----------

